# Weekly competition 2008-08



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 L' U R2 D B2 U2 R F R2 U L' B2 D' F U2 F U' R2 B U2 B' D' R2
*2. *L U2 L' D' L' U2 L U2 L U2 B2 L' U' L U B L U L' F L F' R' B U2
*3. *F2 D R' F2 R U' R F2 U' R2 F U' B R2 F U2 L' B2 R B' U F' L' B2 D'
*4. *D F R F R' U' L D L2 D' F' U2 R' F L B2 L2 D2 B R2 U' F U2 L' U
*5. *R2 F' L D2 F' D2 F D2 F U F R D R2 D L' F' U' F D F' U' L2 D L'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L F U L' R2 D' U2 B' L R2 B' L R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U2 L D' L2 R B F2
*2. *F R' B2 D U R F2 L2 F2 U' L' B2 F' D2 U B' D' U L2 R U L D U2 B2
*3. *L2 D2 U2 L2 R' B D' U L2 R D' B' F' D' U' F2 R' D2 R2 F' U2 B2 F L R'
*4. *F2 L2 U B F L2 B2 R' D' U R' B' F' L2 B F' U2 B F' L2 R' B2 U R2 D2
*5. *F U B' F D2 L' R2 B2 L' R U' F' D' L' D2 L2 B F R2 F D' U' B L' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D u2 U L' r2 u F R2 F2 r2 F2 D2 F2 L' r2 R2 u B' L2 u U R D2 L' B' u U L' r2 R f F2 D u B' F2 L2 U2 R'
*2. *D' f2 r f F D' f F2 u U2 L r2 R2 D' u' L R' B R2 B D2 u U' L r R u2 r B U' F L' r2 R2 f2 F L' D2 U' L
*3. *f2 F' D u U f D2 u U' R D u2 U2 B' f2 L2 r D F' D R' u' F U R B' f F r R2 F2 u' r' R' f2 F r2 R f r'
*4. *r F' r' u' U' L u F2 U' f2 R2 B2 D2 u U' r2 f2 F2 D' u' U2 L r2 B' D' r2 D u f2 r' U f' D U f' F' U' f' F' R
*5. *R2 B f F2 R' B' D u2 B' r' u B2 f' D' u U r B L r2 R2 B2 f2 F2 U F r2 U' R F R D u2 U' B2 r2 F' r2 f r'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 r' R u l2 d2 B' b2 r d R D' U f' d2 u U2 b2 f L F U2 B2 R B' F' L' l' r' b r2 R' F' l2 r B l' B' b' L' u' f l B2 D2 d2 u' U' R D2 d' U' B2 L' l' U b f u' F2
*2. *B2 U l' d2 B D2 f2 D u' U' L R D' f D2 f D2 d2 u U2 F L' l2 r R' U' L B F U B R' B2 b F2 L' f' l' r2 R' D u2 B' u f u U r2 d' U' B' b f2 F2 d B d2 f r2 u
*3. *u' b2 L2 l2 r2 R' b d2 U2 B b' f2 l' B f d u U l2 R' f2 l' r' R' u' b' r' R D' d2 r' b F2 D d' L2 r D U2 l U2 b' L' d2 u' l2 R B' b2 u F2 u' l R' u2 f r B' r R'
*4. *B2 b' r B2 F' u' B' b2 f' F' d2 L' B2 L l' R2 u2 r R2 u F' D u2 B' L2 U' F d2 U' R2 b' d' b L' l2 R2 d2 u' l2 R' D' d2 R' f F U r2 D2 l' R' B F' u f U2 L2 F R2 D d
*5. *B' U' R' D' B' U2 B R2 d2 B' b' f' F' r' u b' r' d' f2 d' b R' U' F2 r' B2 F' u2 U L l2 u B2 D' u2 U2 b' f' F' U f' l2 d2 u' U B L l2 R u' L' r2 f2 D2 B2 l u' b2 D2 b2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' L F2 R2 D' F' D2 F R' D' R' F2 R' B L U' L B L2 B' D' B2 L' F2
*2. *B2 R D R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' R F' R' D' F U B L' D2 F2 R2 U B R2 F' U
*3. *L' U B' D2 B' L2 U2 R' D B' D' F' L' F2 D L' F2 L' B' U2 B2 R F' D' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B' F2 D' B' L' B2 F2 L D B F D2 U L2 R2 F R2 F' D' L2 R D2 U2 L2
*2. *D' B D2 B2 F' U F R B2 U' F D' L2 D L B' R2 D U B F2 L B' F' L'
*3. *L R2 D' U2 L B R' D2 U' R' F R2 B2 F' U R2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B' D B' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' r U2 F' r' D' f u2 F2 D2 U F' L2 r R f' u' R' D' f' D u2 U' r u' L D' u2 B' F' u2 r R' B2 f2 F2 D u2 U
*2. *L' D2 L2 R B F2 L r2 R' D' L2 U' f' L2 F' D2 U2 f' F' r D2 f' u2 B' f2 F R D2 u2 R2 D B' f2 F2 u L' u' F L' R2
*3. *D' u2 U r D U2 R2 F r2 R' B' D' L U2 f' D' f' D2 u2 U B2 F' u2 U F2 D' f R D u2 F2 L2 u L f2 L2 r2 R' D u'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *r B' b2 D d u' L d2 U F r b r' b2 R2 u' l2 b F2 r2 D2 B2 b d' L' r u B2 R2 D' d B' b2 f2 D' B2 f' l' U2 b' F' U r' B L2 B' F2 D2 d' B2 b' F' D' r R' F' r' d2 u U
*2. *u2 r' B' d u' L D2 d R' u2 l' b' F R2 d' u U b' L2 D2 U F2 L2 d B' f' L2 l2 F' l' r R' B f2 F2 r2 F' U L U l U' b D2 d' f u b2 D' L' r' B2 U b' f2 F L l' D2 R'
*3. *L l' r2 R' U r2 D U l r R2 B2 b F U2 B R' d' B2 D' d2 U R2 f' F' U' L2 b2 D' f2 F2 D2 U' R B' l' r F2 l2 R' B2 R' d' u2 B2 b2 d f2 d2 F' D2 u U b2 f' U' F' l2 B2 b'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 R B2 R' F' U B2 L2 U' R2 B F' R' B' L' U R' B2 F U' L2 R B2
*2. *B F' D U L R' U2 B D2 L2 B' F D' U' R D' U2 B' F2 D' U2 B2 U R' U2
*3. *L' R U2 F L U L2 D F R' B' L' R2 B2 F2 D' U' R D' U' F' D' U2 R' D2
*4. *L' U B2 D L D2 U F2 L B D' U' L2 R2 B F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' F D U' R2
*5. *L2 R' D U2 B2 F' U2 L2 B2 L R B2 F2 D U L2 D' L2 R U' L R U' L2 R
*6. *R F D U' L2 R2 D2 B F D2 U' B2 L2 R' U' R2 U' L2 R' D' L2 D' B2 F2 U'
*7. *R2 B U R' B' F2 D' R D L2 F' D2 L R' D2 U2 F D2 U B' F R U' L R'
*8. *L D' U' B2 F2 U R2 B L2 R' U B2 R2 U' B L' B2 D' F2 L B' D L' F' D'
*9. *D B F' U' L' D2 L2 R' B2 R' B' F2 R2 B2 F' L R2 D' B2 L' D B F U2 R'
*10. *L2 B2 F2 L2 R D' F2 L D U R2 D U' L2 F U' F2 U' L2 B' D2 U2 R2 U B2
*11. *B' D L' D U' L' U F L2 F2 U2 L R D2 U B2 F L' U R' D' U2 L2 U2 L
*12. *L R F' U' L D' L D F' D2 U R F D U L' R' B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B'
*13. *B2 U L' F' U' B D' R B2 L2 R2 F D F' L2 D2 U2 L B F2 L R' B F' D
*14. *L2 U2 F' D2 B F' L2 F' D' R' B' R' B R2 U B' U2 B' R B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2
*15. *U2 L R' D2 L' F' D' U' B' F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 D' L R2 B' F R U2 F2 L2 R
*16. *F D U2 F' U R2 F U' B2 F' D' U2 L R2 D' U2 B L2 D U' R2 B2 F D2 U
*17. *R2 D' F2 D L2 B L2 R2 F L R D F2 R D B D2 B' L2 R D' L R D' U2
*18. *B L2 B2 L' R2 U' F' R2 B' L2 B2 F D L' R F' L' D2 B D L' R B2 F2 D'
*19. *R D2 L' D L2 B F2 L B2 L' R2 U2 L' R' D' U B' F L D' B' F' L' R2 F2
*20. *D2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' U R2 B' D' U2 L R B' D U' R2 B F2 L' R' B' F R B2
*21. *L2 D U R2 U2 L' R U F D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 L R' D L2 R2 F' L' R U
*22. *F2 L R' B F' R' D R2 D' B' F' R' B2 F R' D' U2 B2 L B R' D2 U2 L2 R2
*23. *L' B' R U' L U R U2 L2 R B F D U R D' L F' L' F2 L' R D2 U2 B'
*24. *R U R B2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 B F2 L U2 B U' F L2 B D' U L2 U F2 U F'
*25. *B' F D U B2 F L' R U B2 D U F' L R' B2 F2 D U' B L2 D' U' L R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B D U' B' F2 D2 U L2 R F' R2 B2 F2 U L B2 D2 U' B L' B' R' B F2 U'
*2. *R' B' L' F R2 F2 D' L2 F' L' R2 B F R2 F' L2 F' R B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U
*3. *L2 R F' L2 R' B L R2 B2 F' L R B' F D U2 L2 B U2 R2 D U B2 L D2
*4. *R U' B' F D U B F' L R2 D' B2 L R D' F L' U2 R U2 L R' F2 L' D'
*5. *L2 R F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F L U' L B F L' R' U2 B F' L' B' F L D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D U R' D2 B U2 L2 F D L F2 L R B F' R2 D2 U2 L' R2 F R2 B2 F U2
*2. *B2 F2 D' U' L F R B2 F2 R2 B2 F' L' D' L R' F D2 L2 R D U' R' F' R2
*3. *B2 F' U B R' D' U2 F L2 B' L D B' F R U R D U B' F U R D' U2
*4. *L' R B L R B2 F2 L R' U2 R' U B D' U' B F L' R' D2 U F' R' D U'
*5. *F D B2 F2 L' D F L2 R U2 B D U F' R2 D' U2 L' R B2 L' R' F L2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D U2 B F' D L2 D B2 F' L B' F U2 R' F D L' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' R' D R2 U2 B2 D U L' D2 U' F2 D R B D' U2 L2 R F' D' U2 B' (45 moves original)
L U' L2 B2 L' R U B U2 L' B2 F2 D' B U2 F' L U2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) F U2 F' R U' F2 R2 B R2 F R2 F2 L F2 U' L2 U F U2 R' U B' R2 D F
*1. *(3x3x3) F' U2 F' D U' F2 D' U2 B F2 U2 R B2 F R' D' B F' D' U2 L2 R2 F D U2
*1. *(4x4x4) L' r u2 U2 B F' L F u' R f F D' R' B' f F L r2 R U F D2 u U' r' B' R2 D2 U' L' F L D' u' U2 F2 r' u2 r
*1. *(5x5x5) L r2 R d2 l' R' u' F' D' U2 R2 U f' L2 l f' U L2 R B' F' d b' u b' L' R2 D L D' f D2 B2 b2 F2 D' f d U2 b' D u2 R D' d2 B2 u2 r' U' l2 B' D' F2 U L' f2 l' d2 l D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dddU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *a4 f3 e3 a2 f2 e4 B3 F e4 B3 D3 a2 d F c2 b2 D2 F2 f2 e C4 c3 a2 b4 c3 a3 e4 f2 C3 A2 e2 d2 f3 e2 C3 a3 c4 E a2 c2 a2 c3 a2 d c3 b3 f e f b2 e f4 D f2 e3 a f a3 f3 b3
*2. *c4 a2 e3 a3 f3 D2 a2 f4 e4 B e2 B3 D a e3 B e2 d F A4 b4 D3 c e4 f4 e C3 A2 d4 F4 a3 f4 a2 d4 B4 e2 a2 c3 e2 C3 B A2 C4 F3 f3 C4 c2 F e f4 e a4 b2 f3 C a b e4 C3 B2
*3. *F4 f4 D4 A2 e4 f C d2 f4 a2 e3 C B4 a3 c b e2 a b d4 B D b d2 c3 E D4 a2 e f2 a4 b3 d2 B3 d a4 b c2 d2 F B c4 e3 B4 f C4 D e3 d2 B3 d3 f3 D3 F4 E2 c3 a2 e C E3
*4. *c2 f C2 E D4 c4 a3 b c4 e4 B4 d F3 e3 a4 e3 B4 E2 a2 d2 a e a2 e4 f4 e4 B3 A F d2 a2 d2 F3 d B4 D3 C3 f4 a d4 B2 c2 e C D4 E4 f3 e3 f4 b3 f e a4 e4 B D f2 e3 C2 d4
*5. *a3 b4 d4 c3 f3 C3 d2 e4 a2 b2 e4 d2 a b3 a4 c4 E3 A4 d B3 f C D2 a3 e a2 b3 d a d4 e2 B D4 A F f b4 d3 B2 A4 E3 A3 f a2 b3 D3 b4 D3 c2 E2 c b D3 F4 A D3 F2 c3 E3 a
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l b u' B R' L U' R L' U B' R L' R' L' B' R' L U' R'
*2. *l' b' B R' L' R' U' R B' U' R' L U L' U B' R L R B
*3. *l' b' u' L B' U' B R L' B L R L' B' R' U' R' L' B U'
*4. *l' r b B' L' U B' U R L' B L' U L' R L R L B R
*5. *r' b u U L' U B L' B R' U' B' R' L' R U' B' L R' L'

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / 0,-3 / -2,4 / 3,3 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 5,2 / -5,4 / 5,2 / 1,0 / 0,3 / -4,1 / -5,4 / 0,1 / -1,4 /
*2. *0,3 / -3,0 / 6,5 / -5,4 / 2,0 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -2,3 / 0,5 / 0,3 / -5,1 / 0,5 / 6,1 / 0,5 / -5,4 / -3,4
*3. *-3,-3 / 6,6 / 5,4 / 0,3 / 1,3 / -3,5 / 6,0 / 6,3 / -4,0 / -2,3 / -3,0 / -3,0 / 0,3 / -3,1 / 0,5 / -3,3
*4. *0,6 / 6,0 / 3,3 / 6,3 / -1,3 / 4,3 / 6,0 / 6,3 / 2,0 / -2,3 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 0,2 / 5,0 / 1,4 / -4,2 /
*5. *0,5 / 0,4 / 3,3 / 0,4 / 0,5 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 1,0 / 3,2 / -4,2 / 6,0 / -4,4 / 4,0 / 1,0 / 0,3 / -5,0 / -4,0 / 0,3 /

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis

mrCage: 
3x3x3 FM:??????????????????????????? (22)

 PKF


----------



## Erik (Feb 20, 2008)

Erik:
2: 4.56, 5.69, 4.95, (7.75), (4.48)=>5.07 yah that kinda sucked
3: 12.22, (DNF), 14.06, 12.42, (10.47)=>12.90
4: 1:02.06, 1:02.70, (1:03.13), 58.00, (53.66)=>1:00.92 on the first 3 I tried a new centre method
5: 1:38.70, 1:40.84, (1:32.19), (1:43.70), 1:37.27=>1:38.94 I'm still not on form
py: 10.74, (8.52), 10.31, 9.05, (11.41)=>10.03 pyraminx is fun 
OH: 25.94, (28.55), (24.34), 24.39, 25.89=> 25.41 did it with left and right, you may guess which was with which


----------



## FU (Feb 20, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. (17.45)
2. 18.47
3. 17.62
4. 18.62
5. (20.64)

Average = 18.24


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 20, 2008)

*2x2x2* (9.59) 8.41 7.61 8.56 (7.43) = *8.19*
*3x3x3:* 16.21 (21.91) 16.78 15.34 (14.21) = *16.11* WOW, I can't believe those times. I won't beat this for a while.
*4x4x4:* 1:40.77 (1:43.90) 1:30.65 1:41.65 (1:22.13) = *1:37.69 *The 40.xx had horrible Edgepairings. I hate it when 6-Pair doesn't work.
*5x5x5:* (3:04.65) 2:55.77 2:57.36 2:49.77 (2:46.18) = *2:54.30*
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, 1:24.96, *1:04.25*
Added 2 seconds to each solve, because I simply closed my eyes. Last one was with a risky memo. I have to prove at competition that I'm really that fast soon. At least I could unofficially demonstrate my abilities to a few guys this weekend.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 20, 2008)

Jason Baum:

2x2x2: 4.97 (6.05) 3.44 3.94 (3.40) = *4.12*
Wow, that was good. None of the 3s were lucky, just 1 layer + CLL for those.
3x3x3: 11.71 (10.72) (13.16) 12.52 11.68 = *11.97*
Average average.
4x4x4: 1:08.19 (1:15.74) (1:01.89) 1:15.45 1:08.48 = *1:10.71*
Wow, talk about inconsistent. I think I'm getting worse at this.
5x5x5: 
3x3x3 OH: (20.53) 21.56 (27.11) 21.84 23.03 = *22.14*
Too inconsistent. The first solve could have been a few seconds faster.
Relay: 
2x2x2 BLD: 1:09.39 DNF 1:33.47 = *1:09.30*
Wow, I'm terrible.
3x3x3 BLD: 2:31.83 DNF 3:04.56 = *2:31.83*
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (19:56.08)
Off by two dang centers. I doubt I'll try the other two scrambles. I'm really annoyed with 4x4x4 BLD right now. Every attempt I do is off by two or three pieces.
5x5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 2/3 (24:05.72)
Square 1: (2:44.52) 1:41.56 1:45.88 1:35.50 (1:22.15) = *1:40.98*
I literally just re-learned how to solve this earlier today, and these were my first timed solves. As you can tell I got more comfortable with it after a few solves. I will work more at this, I've always loved Square 1.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

Good tactic Jason, reserve your place for results, but wait untill Harris has posted


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2008)

Dan Cohen

2x2: 12.13 10.91 10.90 6.93 10.18 = *10.66*
broke my ES, so I have to use my Rubik's Japanese
3x3: 19.53 16.25 19.18 16.11 16.93 = *17.45*
Rowe has my good 3x3, so this is my store-bought
4x4: 1:11.81 2:01.43 1:28.75 1:17.83 1:28.41 = *1:24.99*
Using Rowe's accidentally stolen cube. Stupid Pop...
5x5: 1:59.09 1:59.93 2:03.75 2:14.28 3:41.43 = *2:05.98*
Old, old rubiks. Pop on the last one.
3x3_OH: 34.55 29.41 34.66 28.41 42.28 = *32.87*
Relay:
Clock: 14.21 46.58 20.47 15.66 22.11 = *19.41*
I should be sub 15...
Megaminx:
Magic:
Master Magic: (if I fix it...)
Pyraminx: 9.00 10.13 9.69 6.68 8.90 = *9.19*
really good.
Square-1: 1:05.66 36.28 33.21 53.53 47.52 = *45.77*


2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
Multi BLD:


----------



## mrCage (Feb 20, 2008)

3x3x3 FM:??????????????????????????? (22)

 PKF


----------



## Stefan (Feb 20, 2008)

Per, why was there no FMC at the Norwegian Open?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Per, why was there no FMC at the Norwegian Open?


[Everyone is a cheater mode]Because Per asked them not to have that event. He was afraid of going to be called a cheater if he didn't break the WR[/Everyone is a cheater mode]


----------



## mrCage (Feb 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Per, why was there no FMC at the Norwegian Open?


 
Well, we couldn't fit everything into one single day. maybe next time ?? Eivind also wanted to do the megaminx and it was also suggested (by Kenneth) i also do snake to get into the official statistics ... Oh well ...

We didn't really want any single competitor events ;-)

- Per


----------



## mrCage (Feb 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Per, why was there no FMC at the Norwegian Open?
> ...


 
And how many times have you failed to beat the WR ? 99% of all my sub 28 solves have been with longer time than 60 minutes. The WR is actually very hard. But with a good scramble it's possible 

- Per


----------



## Piotr (Feb 20, 2008)

Piotr Kózka

2x2x2
times: (6.02) 5.88 (3.30) 4.78 4.45
avg: 5.04
OK

3x3x3
times: 18.59 (DNF) 15.97 (13.46) 14.45 
avg: 16.34 
First two solves were bad.

4x4x4
times: (1:02.26) (1:05.10) 1:04.27 1:04.28 1:03.04
avg: 1:03.86
OK. Very consistent

5x5x5
times: (1:52.76) 1:58.46 2:09.68 (2:09.94) 2:04.36 
avg: 2:04.17
Bad, comparing to my last week's avg.
Only first two solves were good. I'm very inconsistent in 5x5x5.

3x3x3OH
times: 24.24 (34.49) 21.26 27.99 (20.90) 
avg: 24.50 
Very inconsistent, but avg is good.

3x3x3BLD
times: 2:03.21 2:37.20 DNF
best: 2:03.21
OK.

pyraminx
times: 7.79 5.50 (9.43) 6.47 (5.18)
avg: 6.59 OK
5.18 was lucky

relay
4:04.42
I had a pop on 4x4x4

multi BLD
1/3 cubes :/

fewest moves
solution: BR'L2D2BL'FUFx'F'U'F2R2F2y2U2BUB'U'BUB'UBy2R'U'RU2R'U'R2U'R2U2RU2
36 moves

explanation:
1. 2x2x3 block: BR'L2D2BL'FUFx'
2. Four edges orientation + 2 corners swap: F'U'F2R2F'
3. Four corners orientation + edges 3 cycle:y2B'U2BUB'U'BUB'UBy2 
4. Remaining pieces: R'U'RU2R'U'R2U'R2U2RU2

I use Charlie Tsai's method.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 20, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 7.89
10.27, (14.06), (4.71), 7.43, 8.68
Messed up the J perm on the 14 ¬¬ the 4.71 had easy first layer, and I got PLL skip 

*3x3x3 OH* = 25.48
24.76, 25.69, 25.99, (23.12), (28.54)
Ok...

*4x4x4* = 1:20.87
(1:52.41), 1:25.46, (1:11.99), 1:17.25, 1:19.95
Almost sub-1:20 

*5x5x5* = 2:52.92
(2:41.84), 2:53.25, 2:59.22, 2:46.29, (3:08.75)
Not bad...just the last solve had bad edges

*3x3x3 BLD* = 1:33.12
1:32.86, 1:33.12, DNF
3rd was 1:20...

*4x4x4 BLD* = DNF
DNF(16:57), DNF(8:51), DNF(17:42)
will add the others later...had a double pop on the second try...after first center cycle ...8:50 memo on last one, 4 centers and 6 edges out 

*3x3x3 multi BLD* = 3/5, 23:03
had 2 edges flipped on both wrong cubes  so far my closest attempt...so close, but yet so far away 
on one of them I really forgot to flip the edges at the end...on the other, I made a mistake and flipped one edge that was already good 

*Square-1* = 55.11
1:03.15, (DNF), 46.41, (37.03), 55.76
The avg got bad because of the DNF, in which I had a pop...I decided to stop it, take the square-1 apart, clean, maybe sand a bit and lube  I wasn't able to pop it when I wanted, so I took the opportunity


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 20, 2008)

2x2x2: 11.23 DNF 6.43 6.47 7.03 = 8.24
3x3x3: 20.45 21.94 24.64 29.39 20.08 = 22.34
4x4x4: 1:34.57 1:29.74 1:19.88 1:37.02 1:25.08 = 1:29.79
5x5x5: 1:56.12 2:08.61 2:19.43 1:50.47 1:56.01 = 2:00.24
2x2x2_bf: DNF 21.66 DNF = 21.66
Pyraminx: 30.08 15.42 24.08 16.70 16.13 = 18.97
Magic: 1.49 1.31 1.27 2.34 1.32 = 1.37
Master Magic: 3.27 2.93 3.47 6.47 3.02 = 3.25

Satisfied; no warm-ups.

1000!


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2008)

mrCage said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


I have failed to beat the WR.....a couple of times too many. I am really only good at finding good starts. At home I am much more focussed and do more during the hour. In Sweden and Benelux I basically just fooled around for the first half hour without actually writing anything down. Everytime someone else looks at my starts they are able to find better endings then me because they know more algs or are better at skeletons/insertions. I would really like FMC and Multi-blind to be done in an extremely quiet environment.


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2008)

Isn't it already? And I disagree anyway, I like to have my music playing for FMC, not BLD though.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2008)

Jon, you're satisfied with a 1:29 4x4? JK...

Also you need to say DING! 1,000.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Isn't it already? And I disagree anyway, I like to have my music playing for FMC, not BLD though.


It should be, but it isn't

And playing music is not allowed, not even if it doesn't bother others:
2i)While competing competitors must not use sound equipment, other electronic equipment (like walkmans, dictaphones or additional lighting).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 21, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Jon, you're satisfied with a 1:29 4x4? JK...
> 
> Also you need to say DING! 1,000.



If I can get these times without warm-up, in a month and with warm-ups, times should be reasonably faster.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 21, 2008)

mrCage said:


> 3x3x3 FM:??????????????????????????? (22)
> 
> PKF



Um...explain this...


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 17.03 26.55 22.72 19.72 20.94 => 21.13
Third solve was a +2... Damn.

*3x3x3_OH:* 49.22 42.72 38.43 44.77 44.90 => 44.13
Not the best average, but I am really happy with how my OH is progressing at the moment!

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:39.91 2:09.28 2:29.63 2:25.13 1:53.34 => 2:21.35
Pretty good considering it's been two weeks since I've done any.

*3x3x3_BLD:* 4:17.50 DNF (4:49.15) DNF (4:59.50) => 4:17.50
Yay! New personal best!! Second was off by 2 edges (and two corners as well, for T perm) not quite sure how. Third was a pop, on the second to last T perm. Damn.

*4x4x4:* 2:50.97 3:21.88 2:41.47 3:17.06 3:36.84 => 3:09.97
Both parities on almost all of them. I really need a new cube, the solve takes me about a minute because it is just way too loose.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 22, 2008)

3x3x3:
Average: 21.12
Times: (19.36), 20.66, (23.06), 20.22, 22.47


----------



## pjk (Feb 22, 2008)

*3x3:* 16.07 (19.22) (14.65) 15.95 17.58 --> Avg: 16.53
Nothing special
*4x4:* 1:11.75 1:22.03 (1:23.04) (1:10.16) 1:15.80 ==> Avg: 1:16.53
Not too bad. Both 1:20's were horrible.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 22, 2008)

3x3x3 OH: (57.08), 55.53, 53.39, (48.30) 50.64 = 53.19 All sub 1 yay
3x3x3 29.67, (29.92), 26.82, 26.51, (25.45) = 27.67


----------



## alexc (Feb 22, 2008)

*2x2*: 7.63 7.15 (4.68) (7.80) 7.77 => 7.52
Very consistent 

*3x3*: 22.81 19.15 (18.80) (26.11) 21.09 => 21.02
Some of the solves should have been WAAAY better. 26 was mistaked PLL. 

*4x4*: (2:02.19) 2:18.21 2:04.77 2:19.81 (2:32.13) => 2:14.26
If only all the solves could have been like the 1st and 3rd. Still good! 

*3x3_OH*: 45.00 (49.50) 42.06 35.21 (34.33) => 40.76
The last two were excellent solves.  

*2x2_BLD*: 46.47 1:17.03 49.59 => 46.47
Good! 

*3x3_BLD*: 2:25.65 DNF DNF => 2:25.65
A personal best.  On the last solve, I think I forgot to memorize the corners, I was so excited. LOL!

*3x3_multiBLD*: 1/2 in about 13-15 minutes, I'd guess. 7:30 memo. First cube was off by 4 misoriented edges, so I was close. I will get 2/2 next week. 

*Fewest Moves*: 39 moves-x2 B' F2 D' F D L' U L D U' B' U B R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' F U F' d R U R' U' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2

The Breakdown
X cross-x2 B' F2 D' F D L' U L D (9)
2nd pair-U' B' U B (4)
3rd pair-R' U2 R U2 R' U' R (7)
4th pair + OLL + PLL-U' F U F' d R U R' U' y R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 (19)

Explanation
Built an X cross while pairing up the second pair in 9 moves. Did the second and third pair. The first move of the sune OLL canceled out the last move of the 4th pair. The first 3 moves of the G perm canceled out the last 3 moves of the sune. So, I was able to cancel out 4 moves in the last layer, making the 4th pair + OLL + PLL only 19 moves!  This is only my second serious FM attempt, so I am very happy with it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 25.33, 9.40, 10.97, 12.96, 11.31=*11.75*
*3x3x3*: 48.40, 32.81, 31.41, 31.94, 32.78=*32.51*
Comment: Bad start on both 2x2x2 and 3x3x3. The rest was pretty good, though.
*4x4x4*: 2:27.70 (P), 1:56.81, 2:07.75, 2:08.17, 2:26.97 (O)=*2:14.30*
*5x5x5*: 4:02.84, 3:54.07, 4:31.06, 3:34.98, 3:12.79=*3:50.63*
Comment: Horrible! Everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. On the third one, I messed up an OLL so badly that I had to resolve the whole F2L. I had a 3:30 average of 10 right after this, so I just have to remind myself that I’m not really this bad.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 53.38, DNF (1:12.69), 1:04.77=*53.38*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:00.18, 2:24.30, DNF (2:45.55)=*2:24.30*
Comment: New personal best. It’s surprising, because this one had a parity and I even solved it in two steps – T-perm followed by 3-cycle of edges. If it hadn’t been parity, it might have been sub-2:15. Nice job, Alex, but I beat you by 1 second. 
*4x4x4 BLD*: 14:04.38 (7:20 mem), DNF (13:09.11, 6:23 mem), DNF (14:12.96, 7:50 mem)=*14:04.38*
Comment: Second one off by 2 centers, third one pretty messed up. I’m still doing pretty badly with DNFs on 4x4x4 BLD lately, but my times are good.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (36:53.77, 17:46 mem), 30:05.41 (13:50 mem), 32:18.08 (16:17 mem)=*30:05.41*
Comment: Nice times and good success rate! Strangely, I’ve been more accurate on 5x5x5 than 4x4x4 in the past week. I think it’s because I’m trying to go too fast on 4x4x4, but I’m slow and steady on 5x5x5. Realistically, there’s no reason why 5x5x5 should be slower than twice the time of 4x4x4 – the central edges are not much slower than the edges of a 3x3x3 (I solve them the same way), and the + centers are easier for me than the x centers. So I don’t know why 5x5x5 is so much slower. Maybe I should be trying harder to go fast on 5x5x5.
*3x3x3 multiBLD*: *6/6 (51:51.78)*
Comment: 24:30 memorization time. This seemed so hard! I was really surprised when I saw that they were all solved – I was moving too fast on the first two and had some cases where I wasn’t sure whether I did single or double turns. My memory was pretty secure throughout. Sixth cube was a keychain cube. Now I have a problem – my only other cubes have a different color scheme – it would be agony trying to memorize them. I’ve gotta figure out something, though – I’m going to try 7 one way or another next week.
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.69, 1:19.19, 55.15, 56.97, 57.48=*58.05*
Comment: Nice for me.
*3x3x3 WF*: 4:08.65 (+2), 3:02.72, 2:41.47, 3:43.77, 3:33.02=*3:26.50*
Comment: Yay – a sub-3 solve! Solves 3 and 5 were A perms at the end (solve 5 had an OLL mistake, but was still pretty fast for me) – I love A perms when solving with feet!
*Relay*: *7:06.69*
Comment: Really bad 4x4x4 was the problem here. The 5x5x5 was about 3:30 – respectable for me.
*Magic*: 2.97, 2.90, 2.94, 2.93, 2.78=*2.92*
*Master Magic*: 7.83, 6.68, 6.71, 6.13, 4.97=*6.51*
*Clock*: Still don't have one.
*MegaMinx*: 2:58.97, 3:28.25, 3:31.30, 4:16.90, 4:17.58=*3:45.48*
Comment: My first sub-3, but then I popped in the middle of scrambling the fourth one, and never got my concentration back after solving and rescrambling.
*Pyraminx*: 35.81, 26.21, 25.86, 23.88, 27.09=*26.39*
*Square-1*: 1:42.28, 2:10.91 (P), 1:13.47, 1:19.61, 1:35.02=*1:32.30*
*Fewest Moves*: *45 moves*
Sad. This obviously was really easy and had lots of possibilities, but although I found several near-good skeletons, none of them ever worked out at all. I can’t wait to see Per’s 22-move solution. I’m probably going to have to settle for last place this week – very disappointing.
2x2x2: F’ R F D’ R2 D’ B’ D	(8/8)
2-x cross: U’ L2 F’ U’ F U2	(6/14)
3rd pair: L F’ L’ D F D’	(6/20)
4th pair: F’ U’ F2 U F’ U’ F U	(8/28)
OLL: R’ D’ L D’ L’ D2 R	(7/35)
PLL: F L’ U L’ D2 L U’ L’ D2 L2	(10/45)


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike, you can use 4x4 and 5x5 for multi 

that's probably what I'll have to do once I get 5 cubes...actually, once I get 7, since I have 2 keychains


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

Pedro, I thought about that, but I must admit it somehow feels like cheating. And with the threads lately about that...


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2008)

nah, not cheating at all...you're just using the 4x4 as a 3x3...you're not claiming to be solving a 4x4 bld


----------



## joey (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Work Mike, glad you got the 6/6.

Ps: I sent you a private message. (not so private now )

EDIT:
Sorry mike, didn't check my email :S


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

Pedro said:


> nah, not cheating at all...you're just using the 4x4 as a 3x3...you're not claiming to be solving a 4x4 bld



Well, that would be much easier for me, for sure. I have 2 4x4x4's and 3 5x5x5's I could use. And they would probably be easier than the keychain cube for the solving phase (although they'll probably be a little disorienting at first for the memorizing phase, and slice moves will be harder). Still, I'm thinking about going out and buying more cubes soon. I think Tim Habermaas was the one who mentioned earlier - multiBLD is an expensive hobby. 

Joey - thanks. Each time I get one, it still feels kinda lucky. I can't believe my success rate so far with multiBLD. Now I have to think of another Roman Room.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2008)

how many rooms do you have, Mike?

I imagine you have quite a lot, to do 4x4, 5x5 and multi bld...


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done Mr. Hughey, you are getting really good at the mulit-BLD!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you, Dene. I guess the format of multiBLD favors me. I've always been pretty accurate, but kind of slow compared to the experts. With multiBLD, slow only matters if you're too slow to qualify (which I'm not, unless there are extra restrictions like the restrictions poor Lucas had to deal with in California) or if someone else is trying the exact same number of cubes as you are. If my success continues, I suspect I'll start running into issues with the time limits around 12 or 13 cubes. I say that because I suspect I'll never go over about 15 minutes per extra cube - if it takes me longer than that, I'll probably DNF it anyway. Since you're allowed an extra 10 minutes per cube (after the hour for the first 4), that works out to me running out of time somewhere around the 12 cube mark.

I use one room per cube. There's no reason why you wouldn't be able to use the same room over and over again, but if they're separate rooms, it definitely makes it easier to keep them straight, so it's nice when doing multiBLD. I can fit a 4x4x4 in one room as well; I use 2 rooms for a 5x5x5 (on the solve, the first room has wings and x centers, the second room has central edges and + centers). I usually put 3 letter-pair images in each location, and the rooms each have 9 locations (although every room has a couple of spare overflow locations, in case there are a bunch of short cycles).

So, I invent a new room every time I add a cube for multiBLD. So this week I need a seventh room; I have 6 so far. I try to cycle the rooms around for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 so that I use them equally. So far, I've just been using rooms in our house. I'm about to run out of good rooms (I used the garage to get to 6). It's less work than inventing a new room, and you can use it more quickly - you already know where everything is, so it's harder to get confused.


----------



## Dene (Feb 22, 2008)

Use an office or place of work? That might work.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing - that's likely to be one of the next things I'll try.


----------



## tim (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now I have to think of another Roman Room.



Start playing some games and you'll get so many rooms for free .

btw. i prefer my keychain cube over my 4x4/5x5, because it's easy to screw up one of all those M2 moves on the bigger cubes


----------



## Pedro (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, Mike

3 letter pairs in each location :O

I just put one image (person+action = 2 pieces) at each location...I have 10 rooms, each has 8 locations...

and I'm kinda running out of space  I use 5 for 5 cubes, 3 for the 4x4 bld...so I end up using the same rooms over and over again...
7 rooms are from my house, and 3 from my grandma's house...so I usually use the first 5 from my house for multi, and the 3 from grandma's house for the 4x4...I gotta rotate them more...I guess it's because I'm doing 4x4 one day, multi on the other


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2008)

The letter pair images are all pretty different in my list, and they tend to usually work well together (thanks in large part to Chris Hardwick, whose list I stole probably a third of mine from), so it's usually pretty possible to construct a rather vivid picture at each location of a person interacting with 3 of those images. And since each combination of 1 person and 3 images is so different from any other most times, it means I can do several solves per day without getting confused.

When I went to the VA Open, I only had 3 rooms. I used one each for my first 2 4x4x4's, and then I used the third and first for my first 5x5x5 and the second and third for my second 5x5x5. It's really not that bad to reuse them, though, since the images are pretty much wiped most times by the time I get to the next solve.

Daniel Beyer told me there that he was only using a single room over and over again, but I think he has more locations in his room than I have in mine.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah...

the "problem" with what I do is that you get the same images more frequently
I don't remember having it on multi, but...

oh, well...I should try to put at least 2 images on each location...actually, I'm already doing it for corners, solving freestyle...so it shouldn't be that hard to do edges too 

btw, why do you put just one 3x3 on each room, if you can fit a 4x4 there?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2008)

Good question. Answer is basically, "because I can". It's easier to think up a new room and use that than it is to work hard to cram a second 3x3x3 into a room, but I could probably fit two in every time if I tried extra hard. I might need a few extra locations in the room, though. The problem is that when doing 4x4x4 (or even 5x5x5), I don't bother to store the corners at all - I just do them like I do a 3x3x3 BLD - numbers for CP and hexadecimal for CO, completely separate from my Roman Room. I memorize them last and solve them first, so they're just in very short-term memory. But when solving 3x3x3 multi-BLD, I have to include corners, which takes up extra space. A typical 3x3x3 takes up 6 locations, and they vary anywhere from 4 on a really good one (sometimes with a single edge cycle, I'll just go ahead and put the whole cycle in one location) to 8 or even 9 on a bad one.

But either way, having a separate room per cube definitely makes them easier to compartmentalize and remember later. I can't believe how well it works - it really works great!


----------



## Karthik (Feb 23, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3: *20.76, 22.05,18.33, 19.66, 18.80 = *19.74
*Comment: Bad start, good finish.
*2x2x2:*8.53, 7.39, 8.36, 7.04, 7.11 = *7.62
*Comment: Nice.
*4x4x4:*104.34, 96.55, 109.10, 110.10, 99.23 = *104.22
*Comment: Decent.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 23, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 27.59, 37:57, 41:10, 36:79, 25:52 = *33.71*
*4x4x4:* 3:08.07, 2:56.12, 3:01.16, 3:28.01, 2:56.54 = *3:05.98*


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 24, 2008)

Scott Wu
3x3x3: (23.33), (35.14), 25.02, 24.81, 26.19 = 25.34

My brain just completely lagged during F2L on the second solve.


----------



## Dyste (Feb 24, 2008)

3x3x3: 27.78 33.15 34.53 32.85 36.28 = 33.50

Definitely not my best solves.


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 24, 2008)

3x3x3 times:
58.76 (63.84) (43.57) 49.21 60.71

Thats a decent average for me. Using LBL 43.57, sooo quick second layer edges!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 24, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 11.45 (13.49) 8.57 (8.45) 9.76 = *9.93*
messed up last solve…. Was so easy
*3x3x3:* (21.67) 24.33 24.64 (26.39) 22.63 = *23.87*
*4x4x4:* 2:00.53 2:09.20 (O) (2:16.99 (OP)) (1:53.35 (P)) 2:04.75 = *2:04.83*
*OH:* 58.85 (1:08.67) 59.29 54.20 (46.44) = *57.45*
*Relay: 7:06.99*
That 5x5 ruled!

5x5 maybe follows, but no time now =( and no fun scrambling later ^^


----------



## cuber (Feb 24, 2008)

*4x4:*
1. (2:49.95)
2. 2:47.04
3. 2:42.39
4. (2:32.56)
5. 2:42.30


----------



## MistArts (Feb 24, 2008)

*FMC*:
B R' L2 D2 B2 L B' L' F U' S' z R' B R2 B' R' B R2 B' U R2 U' B' R' D' R F' D B D' F D R2 B' D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B2 (42)

Explanation:
B R' L2 D2 makes 1x2x3 block
B2 L B' L' F U' S' z pairs the 1x2x3 block with 2 edges and 3 centers
R' B R2 B' R' B R2 B' U R2 U' B' Completes the F2L
R' D' R F' D B D' F D R2 Orients remaining pieces and permutes edges
B' D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B2 3-corner cycle

Comment:
I found a 5 move 2x2x2 but it was very easy to get another pair but the other edge was incorrectly flipped and ended up as a 12 move 2x2x3 block compared to this 11 move block..


----------



## mrCage (Feb 24, 2008)

mrCage said:


> 3x3x3 FM:??????????????????????????? (22)
> 
> PKF


 
Hi, my 22 was a joke. Hope noone was offended. I had many promising starts this week. And i could have had a dozen or more sub 30 solves if completing them all - but not within the hour all of them 

This is my best shot this week : 

L U2 R F L' F' L2 B2 D2 (2x2x3 block)
U2 B U' (towards f2l minus pair)
L2 D2 F' R F2 R F' (my best shot at orienting remaining cubies)
D2 L2 B U2 B (easy finish)

24 is also not so bad 

-Per


----------



## joey (Feb 24, 2008)

*3x3 BLD:* (DNF(1:07) 1:30.03 1:27.91 *Best:* 1:27.91
Nothing special.

*3x3:* 16.69 (19.97) 17.38 14.78 (14.11) *Average:* 16.28
Same old.

*2x2 BLD:* (18.55) (DNF) 22.88 *Best:* 18.55
Nothing special.

*2x2:* 8.02 8.61 (25.59) (6.66) 6.91 *Average:* 7.84
Same old, same old.

*4x4:* 1:51.41 1:52.84 2:01.38 1:52.91 2:06.41 *Average:* 1:55.71
Ok-ish. Don't practise this.

*5x5:* (3:29.93) 3:51.38 3:45.27 4:01.97 (DNF)
The last was a big POP. I'm ok with this.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 24, 2008)

mrCage said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 FM:??????????????????????????? (22)
> ...


I haven't done this before, but unless you can explain this in more detail I don't believe you found this solution yourself. I ran the 2x2x3 block through cube explorer and it is optimal.
After that 2x2x3 block the rest of your solution is optimal again. The 2x2x3 block seems extremely complicated to find and the last part seems impossible to find. I don't understand how you can mess up the cube so badly just to orient 2 edges and then restore it with barely related moves. All I could get from the last part was L2 D2 (F' R F2 R F') D2 L2, but that just doesn't seem to make any sense.

This is how I used cube explorer to find the 2x2x3 block:
* Right-click on all the pieces that are not in your 2x2x3 block
* Type LU'L2B2L'RUBU2L'B2F2D'BU2F'LU2 under "Enter Maneuver"
* Click "Apply"
* Click Add and Solve
Results:
Searching depth 7
Searching depth 8
Searching depth 9
R U D' B2 L B D2 L D (9f*)
R F B' R' L F2 R D2 F (9f*)
R D R2 D F2 U' R B' R (9f*)
F2 L D2 F B2 R' L' U2 F2 (9f*)
*L U2 R F L' F' L2 B2 D2 (9f*)*

* Close the results
* Click "Clean"
* Type LU'L2B2L'RUBU2L'B2F2D'BU2F'LU2 *L U2 R F L' F' L2 B2 D2 *under "Enter Maneuver"
* Click "Apply"
* Click Add and Solve
* Select "optimal"
* Click the green arrow
Result: 
*U2 B U' L2 D2 F' R F2 R F' D2 L2 B U2 B (15f*)*


----------



## TimC (Feb 25, 2008)

2x2: (14.29) 9.76 10.59 (9.32) 12.98 ==>> avg. 11.1 secs
3x3: 26.44 23.41 (28.94) (20.21) 21.19 ==>> avg. 23.68 secs


----------



## mrCage (Feb 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > mrCage said:
> ...


 
Hi 

Yes if you look at only the edges the moves may seen complicated for the last step. I am orienting both edges and corners there. The edges may be oriented in only 3-4 moves on their own. The first step (block) i found while looking for an edges first solution. I wouldn't normally do this within the hour so it was a risk - and i didnt complete it either. I'm at work and i have my notes at home, so i have to get back to this later 

In fact i'd guess many of my block starts will have been optimal. When you find a short one the likeliness of optimality is high - that is not to say it's necessarily the best one to carry on with.

- Per


----------



## Mirek (Feb 25, 2008)

*Fmc*

Here is my go at FMC.
B R2 B D2 F2 L'_ R' B2 R' B2 U'_ F R F' R D' R' D_ R F R' F'_ F R F D' F' D R' F'_ F D F' U F D' F' U' (31) (26 min)
I though I found a 29-move solution after this, however there was a mistake that I was not able to locate. I basically wasted the other 34 minutes. I hope to be more succesful next week.

The scramble was tough this week, hard to find a good start. Especially a 9-move 2x2x3 block was out of reach for me. I may occassionally get lucky and find complicated moves like Per's L U2 R F L' F' L2 B2 D2 (2x2x3 block) but probably some easier ones when the time is an issue which really is when having 1 hour only. 
I know Per is very skilled and he found excelent FMC solutions in the past. Most of them (not all) I understood how he found them. This time, I still have no idea how he found the last moves L2 D2 F' R F2 R F' D2 L2 B U2 B. 
I am playing the moves back and forth from the solved cube and trying to learn a lesson. Per, can you tell me how to come up with the first two moves L2 D2 and then the next 5 moves?


----------



## icke (Feb 26, 2008)

3x3 26,77 (30,67) 29,29 29,13 (23,59) = 28,40
again another sub-30 solve with best out of 5. why cant i get this at 12 out of 10
4x4 3:22,97 (DNF) 3:58,94 3:15,70 4:39,60 = 4:06,50
everything went wrong on these solves the DNF was a twisted secondlayerpair which i diddnt see during the solve
Magic 3,97 (3,43) (4,24) 4,09 3,67 = 3,91
my first sub-4 avg have to fix my master magic


----------



## Henrik (Feb 26, 2008)

Henrik
*4x4 BLD:* 18:37.88 
Memo was round 11 min I just more than halved my best time. Im now again number one in DK on 4x4 BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 26, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 15.17 17.34 (14.10) (DNF) 16.03 = 16.18
2x2x2_bld: 35.09 30.55 46.76
3x3x3_bld: 2:12.96 2:28.09 1:41.51
4x4x4_bld: 6:58.44 DNS DNS
5x5x5_bld: 16:34.17 DNS DNS

I haven't had that much time to practice this week, so I'm very happy with my BLD times in spite of that. I really need to fix up a new DIY for my 3x3x3, this one is starting to pop all the time if I adjust it loose, or lock up like mad if I tighten it down. One day I'll get sub-15 average in competition, even if it takes me years lol 

Chris


----------



## guusrs (Feb 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > This is my best shot this week :
> ...



Arnaud, I understand you are in a cheating-alert-mode lately, but it sounds very logic to me that every sub-30 solve can be divided in two optimal parts......

But the first 9 moves and last 12 moves of Per's solution also seem very illogic to me as well. Per, did you use your Cube Companion again? That will explain a lot because you can explore much more positions within the hour.

Well, here's my 30-move solve for FMC:

F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F' R F2 D' R B2 R' F' R B2 R' F R' F D2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D' B D U2 (30)
analysis:
pseudo 2x2x2: F2 U R2 U' B2 (5)
pseudo 2x2x3: R2 F' R F2 (9)
other pairs and U-cross: D'. R' F D2 F' R2 D2 U' B' D' B D2 U (22)
leaving a corner-3-cycle. At dot insert R B2 R' F' R B2 R' F (no moves cancel)

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2008)

*2x2x2*: *10.66* 7.78 *7.05* 8.53 8.68 = *8.33*
*3x3x3*: 25.28 *27.55* 25.13 26.86* 24.81* = *25.76*
*4x4x4*: *1:44.36* (O) 1:42.56 (P) 1:43.96 (O) 1:40.96 (P) *1:27.75* (P) = *1:42.49*
*5x5x5*: 2:43.34 *2:30.03* *3:14.09* 2:34.13 2:36.80 = *2:38.09*
*2x2x2_bf*: *DNF* *1:15.77* 1:27.78 = *1:15.77*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF* *6:05.36* 7:13.61 = *6:05.36*
comment: That first DNF was a 4:46 and I only messed up when undoing the setup-moves
*3x3x3_mbf*: *2/3* in *35:00.99*
*3x3x3_oh*: 41.19 44.15 *39.53* *49.18* 39.59 = *41.64*
*Fewest Moves*: *30*; *L' B R' U L' B L2 B' R B L2 B L R' U B L' F' R' F' D' F' U2 F D U B' U2 B2 U'*
2x2x3 -2 edges: L' B R' . B L'
+1 edge: F' R' F'
+1 edge: D' F' U2 F D
triple x-cross: U B' U2 B2 U'
This was all found during the first 5 minutes fooling around. After the 13 move 2x2x3 block I figured this was going to be a hard scramble, but then I completely lucked out because after the triple x-cross all that was left were a edge-3-cycle and a corner-3-cycle
Insert edge-3-cycle at . : U L' R .. B2 L R' U
Insert corner-3-cycle at .. : R' B L2 B' R B L2 B'
Just like last week I did the second insertion inside the first insertion which makes the ending look really cool  (last weeks insertions had better cancellations though)
*Relay*: *4:51.00* (OP)
*Magic*: 2.15 *1.58* 1.83 *3.40* 1.75 = *1.91*
*Master Magic*: *5.52* *6.40* 5.94 5.75 5.56 = *5.75*
*Clock*: 24.15 *19.30* 21.46 23.08 *26.52* = *22.90*
*MegaMinx*: *3:43.66* 3:29.56 3:31.71 3:39.16 *3:24.50* = *3:33.48*
*PyraMinx*: *9.71* 16.11 12.81 11.46 *19.09* = *13.46*
*Square-1*: 1:22.21 (P) 1:24.86 *1:02.40* *1:40.08* (P) 1:26.33 (P) = *1:24.47*


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 26, 2008)

2: 4.52 5.30 4.96 4.85 4.16 = 4.78 good

3: 14.69 15.80 14.71 16.27 16.02 = 15.51 good

will post more


----------



## mrCage (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, i am using the companion. I guess this brings me an unfair advantage, especially with more complex scrambles. So i will stop doing this to make it more live-competition compatible  

For those who do not know the companion it is nothing but a moves simulator, with no search or other automatic capabilities. The feature i use the most is commenting out turns with square brackets. With complex insertions i'd be almost lost without this companion ...

-Per


----------



## Mirek (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cube Companion does not help me.*



mrCage said:


> Yes, i am using the companion. I guess this brings me an unfair advantage, especially with more complex scrambles. So i will stop doing this to make it more live-competition compatible
> 
> For those who do not know the companion it is nothing but a moves simulator, with no search or other automatic capabilities. The feature i use the most is commenting out turns with square brackets. With complex insertions i'd be almost lost without this companion ...
> 
> -Per



Interesting, I didn't find the Cube Companion an advantage. I'm better off not using it. What I prefer is to write moves on piece of paper that allows me to branch quickly. The only drawback - I have to count moves manually few times.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry about he late entry but

*FMC:* 48
First block: F D' B' D F R2 F R2 F' R
Extened: U' B' U L2 U' F U2 F' U
Extended:B' L' B' L' D' B2 D
Last pair: U B'
OLL: R D' R' U' R D R'
PLL: B' U2 b' U B' U B U' b U2 R B' R'

Not very good.


----------

